# I'll be in San Diego around the 14th - 17th



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

You may have seen my plea for help

Anyway I am basically going to be in San Diego for the comic con and would like to know if any one here from SD wants to try to get together... I have been PMing with Up In Smoke about it.

The hard part is that friday and saturday are bad for me. My best bet would either be to come wednesday (one day early) or to do sunday evening around 5 or 6 before my plane leaves. Or do a late Sunday, stay another night and head home monday.

I haven't oredered my plane ticket yet but will be in the next couple of days, so if you have any ideas let me know. If I stay an extra day before or after I will be looking for a place to stay if anyone has a couch or a floor. It's be great to meet some of you. Hope it works out.
-eef


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

I am working on having that sunday free so I can make it out.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

UP IN SMOKE said:


> I am working on having that sunday free so I can make it out.


That is good, grasshopper, you can meet me and Goatlocker in person. Then we will see which way the breeze blows....  What do you think Eric....

When you have to make a choice and don't make it, that in itself is a choice.
William James

Perhaps Moda will be there also. :SM


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

So sunday so far seems like the best? I think I get out of Con around 4 or 5. 

here's two options:
1- quick dinnertime herf. We get together, eat, smoke stogies, I try to book my flight for sometime in the evening probabaly around 8pm-ish.

2- If someone can let me stay the night who is local, I can stay out on Sunday and fly home monday morning. The hotel I am staying in for con is a 4 person deal and the revervations end the 17th.
-eef


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

galaga said:


> That is good, grasshopper, you can meet me and Goatlocker in person. Then we will see which way the breeze blows....  What do you think Eric....
> 
> When you have to make a choice and don't make it, that in itself is a choice.
> William James
> ...


Yes, grasshoppa must choose.

If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice.
Neil Peart (Plagiarizing William James. and sounding good doing it!)

Look forward to meeting you eef!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I can make it down on Sunday, seeing as how the SD herf crowd is such a hospitable bunch!!
SAturday, on the other hand, wouldn't work too well for me.

.
.
.
.

Moda has spoken!!  :r


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

DUDE I get to meet THE MAN??

this is going to be a glorious trip.

SHould I book my flight sunday night or monday morning? Is there room to sleep in the goat locker? or in MO's closet? 
-eef


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I can volunteer my patio for Sunday afternoon/evening, and a chunk of floor for the night. OK, I do have one of those inflatable aerobeds  

We might as well throw some meat on the BBQ while we're at it


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I can volunteer my patio for Sunday afternoon/evening, and a chunk of floor for the night. OK, I do have one of those inflatable aerobeds
> 
> We might as well throw some meat on the BBQ while we're at it


what about the pool erick is ready for all of us to hang in ??  .


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

woo hoo!!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

eef said:


> Anyway I am basically going to be in San Diego for the comic con and would like to know if any one here from SD wants to try to get together... I have been PMing with Up In Smoke about it.


Awww man! I've always wanted to go to that damned SD Comic Con, and I always end up marryin' women who hate comics :c

...and baseball :c

...and cigars 

...and, eventually, me


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Ill be going home SD on sunday nite after work, where are u guys gonna be maybe i can hook up somewhere, prolly make it there by 8 (hope thats not too late)...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm definitley in for this one, as long as its on Sunday. Friday is my birthday, so we're flying to Vegas Thurs and coming back Saturday. So let me know when and where and I'll be there!

Eef, sorry I didn't see this thread (or the other one sooner) or I would have been able to help out. Do you still need donations? And I would offer my place up, but its not my place LOL, but I can offer a ride to the airport if you need one. PM me if needed.

Sam


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey no worries!
I definitley need to arrange to get a ride or meet somewhere after I get out of the Con Sunday afternoon. Either if someone wants to swing and pick me up or I can take a cab to a designated location. 

I can still use all the help I can get on funds. I am getting very close, I think I am 3/4 of the way. But it's not imperative, so only do it if you really want the caricature. (I am basically just selling caricatures, the prices listed are what I would charge for the work anyway).

And a ride to the airport would be awesome!
-eef


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

which one of you is McClintock? go to the starving artist thread, your picture is ready!
-eef


----------

